# work has been kicking my butt



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

man 3 kitchens still not done, granite guy not returning calls, eek.... they all have to be done by monday.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds like fun! Ive got 3 steel roofs for 87 sq. to do. Tomorrow the wind chill is going to be -8. Wanna come help?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

You get the granite guy to show up and i will


----------

